# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Batuta nga filma shqiptare

## Ihti

E hapa ketu kete teme, me idene qe nuk do sanksionohen shprehjet dhe komentet....
Megjithate do ju lutesha forumistave (d.m.th. frekuentuesve te padoganes, qe te perqendrohen me teper ne batuta, se ne chit-chat)

Perralle nga e kaluara
- Eshte fati im...me ra nga Qielli!


Mesonjetorja
- Kajo !!!! C'ben!!!!
- Pa u thare plaga e kesaj dore, kjo dore do marre gjak!!! 

Flutura ne kabinen time

- Pse c'me pandehni mua ju zonjeza bukuroshe...Korrierin e fshatit? -- Hajde shporruni!

vazhdoni...

----------


## {Princi}

o qazim ore qazim
puna jote ha ferim
gamor ti gamor kush te vuni
sot e neser valo druni....

ptuuuuu mer kapil milet,,

----------


## Ihti

Dy here mat

- C'eshte kjo?
- Kjo eshte midhja...mbreteresha e liqenit tone!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ihti, me fal per nderhyrjen, por do te sugjeroja qe batuta te lihet pergjysem...e tjetri qe vjen pas  ta vazhdoje. Keshtu do behet me interesante tema.

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

*"Gjethi gjeti ketu plepi! Marrja si me degjon? "  (Charly Chaplin)

"Hani hani c'ti bej drejtorit une"(Lulekuqe mbi mure)

"YPppp Xhixhi ha fasule!!!" 

"PO qe do ta gjej do ta gjej po pse te me mundoje xhanem"*
( Gjithe fajin e ka paraja)

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

"NAFIJEEE DYBEKUN" Hhehe

----------


## Ihti

Corason-ita!

Do ishte ndoshta me mire ashtu...por duke konsideruar nivelin e komenteve qe jane te pashmangshme ne padogane...une preferoj te degjoj batuta te plota  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## {Princi}

marjeta---- he movani si vate ajo puna sandrit??
vani--------- ne sybet vate...kur ben dashuri edhe i biri
tetos sander mafishja..mos ngelte  njeri ne kembe...

----------


## twist

AHH SOTIIIIIIIR SOTIIIIR

----------


## Ihti

Flutura ne kabinen time 

-Do e humesh ket djale o (s'po me vje emri qe kish Reshat Arbana)

- E hum s'e hum...asaj si dihet!

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

" Naten e pareee te martesesss do te te vrasss do te te mbysss!!" 
(ma ka fut friken kjo marigoja kush e pashe filmin:P)

----------


## Ihti

Perralle nga e kaluara

- C'eshte kjo zhurme?
-Eshte ndonje qe ha inat me veten e rrokullis gure....
- E.. e ... ashtu do jete...

----------


## twist

o stranger (ihti), meqe ke hum fare po te pershendes me dialogun qe bo maliqi me babane e Gjinos ne dasmen e Gjinos...kur bohen tape.(lol)

Po e majte men shkruje.

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

" Ligjin e ben Maliqi"
" MoJJJ Raki, moj rakia bukurosheee, qe me rri qoshe me qosheee" hehhe ByeZ GuyZ

----------


## Ihti

Evallah Twist!

Perralle nga e kaluara 
(kur te gjithe jane tape pas dasmes dhe Marigoja cohet nga gjumi)

...Uje o uje...ehh mire...uje..,gulp gulp...

----------


## StterollA

"Mos e prek se vdes, ta kthej neser ne mengjes..."

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Corason-ita!
> 
> Do ishte ndoshta me mire ashtu...por duke konsideruar nivelin e komenteve qe jane te pashmangshme ne padogane...une preferoj te degjoj batuta te plota *




 Do ta kerkosh Vlorën Ihti , por s'ke per ta gjetur kurre!!!
 Do bredhesh neper pa-dogane, si çifuti ne shkretetire!

----------


## {Princi}

*kthimi ushtrise vdekur*

nonologu final

ARMATA COHU
ARMATA COHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
USHTRIA IME E VDEKUR NUK PERGJIGJET...
ARMATA COHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
PSE DUHET TA BEJA UN KETE PUN??
PUN GJENERALESH ESHTE KJO??????
PSE DUHEJ TI MERRJA UN MALLKIMET E NJE POPULLI??
PSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE??
ARMATAAAAAAAAA COHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

hahaha sterrola That was a good one!  :shkelje syri:  
"O Fredi e njeh mire ate babin tend ti?"  "Jo me cne ku e njoh une babain tim" ( se mbaj mend mire fjale per fjale)

"Do vete tja tregoj te gjitha....Tek eTek E tek e Tek)  :perqeshje: 

"Elsa, moj,elsa! (del ne ballkon) Elsaaaaa...Elsaaaaa"

----------


## {Princi}

vani----more tutkun une edhe ne te jap ndonje lek ta jap kshu per pare xhepi jo te me qerasesh cupat e botes me cokollata...i hane mo?? te embla te embla u vine????

----------

